# Trap



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a trap where on the pan is only a V. I know its a Victor but what is it good for. :beer:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

set the trap and measure the distance from jaw to jaw and post that. that way we know what size.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Its 4 inches from jaw to jaw :beer:


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

is it a coilspring, jump or longspring trap?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I think its a jump :beer:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry its a long spring


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ok im not positive on this but i would guess its a #1


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

Since its probably a #1 then it would be good for muskrat, mink and if you feel like catching them squirrels,


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would not reccomend using a #1 for mink


----------

